# Big moment, big rejection, and does size really matter?



## Shelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Big moment today. 
Today my little 11 year old male showed sexual interest in my big female for the first time. He approached her and started doing the head-bobbing thing for the very first time. Unfortunately, she was not impressed.






My question is, can he successfully mate with her even though he is so much smaller than she?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2010)

YES ... he can!....


----------



## Isa (Apr 17, 2010)

lol poor little guy she walked away


----------



## terryo (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, that last picture is so sad..Reminds me of something from a movie......"and maybe a happy ending doesn't include a guy, maybe... it's you, on your own, picking up the pieces and starting over. freeing yourself up for something better in the future. Maybe the happy ending is... just... moving on."


----------



## Shelly (Apr 17, 2010)

terryo said:


> Well, that last picture is so sad..Reminds me of something from a movie......"and maybe a happy ending doesn't include a guy, maybe... it's you, on your own, picking up the pieces and starting over. freeing yourself up for something better in the future. Maybe the happy ending is... just... moving on."



No way. I want babies.


----------



## terryo (Apr 17, 2010)

Shelly said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that last picture is so sad..Reminds me of something from a movie......"and maybe a happy ending doesn't include a guy, maybe... it's you, on your own, picking up the pieces and starting over. freeing yourself up for something better in the future. Maybe the happy ending is... just... moving on."
> ...



 I would too....LOL


----------



## Laura (Apr 17, 2010)

Arent they Desert Tortoise?


----------



## Shelly (Apr 18, 2010)

Laura said:


> Arent they Desert Tortoise?



Yes.


----------



## Candy (Apr 18, 2010)

I think Laura is asking because isn't it illegal here in California to produce hatchlings? I'm not sure that's what I thought I remembered from another poster.  I'm not going to comment on the size thing.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 18, 2010)

Candy said:


> I think Laura is asking because isn't it illegal here in California to produce hatchlings?



It's illegal to incubate eggs. I am sure not going to stand in the way of nature taking it's course.


----------



## Candy (Apr 18, 2010)

I understand.  That is true it is nature.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2010)

If she's willing, and he's sexually mature, it can happen.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 23, 2010)

emysemys said:


> If she's willing, and he's sexually mature, it can happen.



Thanks very much, I was hoping to hear that.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2010)

terryo said:


> Well, that last picture is so sad..Reminds me of something from a movie......"and maybe a happy ending doesn't include a guy, maybe... it's you, on your own, picking up the pieces and starting over. freeing yourself up for something better in the future. Maybe the happy ending is... just... moving on."



That's neat!

I agree such a sad looking picture, but I think he is just sitting back and coming up with a plan of action.


----------



## TortieGal (Apr 23, 2010)

I bet he's not going to give up that easy! He just needs to do some courting.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 24, 2010)

poor guy he looks like I do on a saturday night, tell him I feel his pain.


----------



## webskipper (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah man. Women, can't live with 'em can't live without 'em.

Little guy needs some better pickup lines.

Tell him to say how exceptionally nice her hair looks today, no wait the eyes. Compliment the eyes.

Tell him not to act so stiff. Be a bad boy. Get a motorcycle. Girls like bad boys.


----------

